# Nebulizer tx



## Radcoder86 (Jul 30, 2015)

Can someone help me figure out what J code I should use for the albuterol we use in the office with the neb tx's? I looked up the NDC info and this is what it brings up. There are quite a few different J codes and I'm confused about how to figure out which one is the correct one. I'm guessing J7620 is the right one, but I'm not positive. 

 0487-9501-03 | Albuterol Sulfate (Albuterol Sulfate) | SOLUTION | 2.5 mg/3mL
Product NDC: 0487-9501
Proprietary Name: Albuterol Sulfate
Non-Proprietary Name: Albuterol Sulfate
Product Type Name: HUMAN PRESCRIPTION DRUG
Market Category Name : ANDA
Application Number: ANDA074880
Route Name: RESPIRATORY (INHALATION)
Substance Name: ALBUTEROL SULFATE
Package Description : 1 POUCH in 1 CARTON (0487-9501-03) > 30 VIAL, SINGLE-DOSE in 1 POUCH > 3 mL in 1 VIAL, SINGLE-DOSE
Pharm Class: N/A
DEA: N/A
Labeler Name: Nephron Pharmaceuticals Corporation
Start date: 09-17-1997 / End date: N/A


----------



## Coder07 (Aug 26, 2015)

J7611


----------



## mrsalexander (Aug 10, 2016)

I don't know if there has been a change since the last post, but if you pull this by NDC# is gives you the code J7613


----------



## runninghonu@yahoo.com (Jan 12, 2017)

Where are you "pulling by NDC" - because I'm getting J7620


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 12, 2017)

Here is a helpful pages for the latest NDC/HCPCS Crosswalk

https://www.dmepdac.com/crosswalk/2017.html
https://www.dmepdac.com/crosswalk/2016.html

I'm getting J7613 for NDC 00487-9501-XX since 4/1/2008

J7620 is IPRATROPIUM BROMIDE AND ALBUTEROL SULFATE
J7613 is ALBUTEROL SULFATE


----------

